# Looks Like We Have a Winner



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

I think this is the closest thing to a "Greyhound Comb" your gonna get. It's called a "Stainless Steel Dog Comb" so it's not a specialized item just reallt resembles a Grehound Comb. I think I'll get that one for the mats in Radars coat when he gets them. It's gonna take a lot of treats to get him to sit still. He still hasn't gotten the hang of it when it comes to sitting still when the really bad mats are getting worked out.

Link......

http://www.petsmart.com/global/prod...6101&itemNo=126&Nao=120&In=Dog&N=2026050&Ne=2


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

This is the comb I use and I love it. It gets down to his skin well. 

I like using it better than the pin brush! Always remember to use a spray leave in conditioner with it though. I just bought from Petedge Equiss Avacado mist and I love the scent it leaves. Not too perfumy--unisex!

I always comb Havee at night when he's tired. He lets me do ANYTHING to him then!

He actually falls asleep while I am combing him.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Yeeah this is the one that most resembles the heavily sought after "Greyhound Comb" that has been spoken about so frequently on the Forum. I'm in Canada and they don't even know what a Greyound Comb is in the pet stores so I found something that looks the same with a different name. I think I'll pick it up and use it from now on. I also have a flea comb but it doesn't have the different spaced pins on it.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

We have a detangler that we can use but it says to only put it on clean dematted hair. I'll have to pick up some conditioner for Radar's coat and use the comb in conjunction with it.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi Derek, Pet Supply House is a great Canadian place for pet supplies of all kinds. Here is a link to a greyhound comb.

https://www.businessvision.net/Edge...roductList&DisplayMode=Category&CategoryID=73


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Derek,
That avatar is adorable!!


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Well thanks for the kudo's on the Avatar. It's My Sky High Hav Shot. Radar is a basejumper Now....ound:


----------

